# Magyarország



## Merxe

I'm translating from english to spanish a movie but there is this word 'Magyaroszág' that I don't know the meaning.

Could be 'hungarian'?

Thanks


----------



## tibi

Magyarország = Hungary, in spanish Hungría

Tibi from Hungary


----------



## Merxe

Thanks a lot  for your help Tibi.


----------



## tibi

de nada


----------



## Mišo

Merxe said:


> I'm translating from english to spanish a movie but there is this word 'Magyaroszág' that I don't know the meaning.
> 
> Could be 'hungarian'?
> 
> Thanks





tibi said:


> Magyarország = Hungary, in spanish Hungría
> 
> Tibi from Hungary



What a pity, English has not nomenclature a Magyarland.


----------

